# Innenhose mit Polster an der richtigen Stelle.



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Innenhose... Mein Problem ist, dass bei allen Hosen, die ich bisher hatte (Vaude, Craft, und ein Paar komische Marken von Amazon) der Sitzpolster zu weit hinten platziert ist.  So sitze ich mit meinen Sitzknochen nicht auf den Stellen, die schön gepolstert sind sondern auf den Nähten, da wo der Polster zur Mitte hin schmaler wird. Habe die Stellen mal markiert:



 

Kennt jemand das Problem und ist schon fündig geworden?


----------



## elster (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe diese Hose schon mal angedeutet, so ... jedes Tragegefühl ja subjektiv ist. Neben allerlei Produkten oft zitierter Marken ist und bleibt diese Hose (bei mir!) unangefochten die Nr. 1:

https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mtb-undershort-900-herren-schwarz--id_8354334.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

elster schrieb:


> Neben allerlei Produkten oft zitierter Marken ist und bleibt diese Hose (bei mir!) unangefochten die Nr. 1:


Warum genau? hattest du ähnliches Problem wie ich mit anderen Hosen?


----------



## elster (27. Oktober 2017)

Mir sind die "Marken"hosenpolsterungen einfach zu dünn, meine Unterhautpolsterung auf den Gesäßknochen wohl ebenso, was sich besonders bei längeren Touren sehr unangenehm bemerkbar macht. Die zitierte Hose ist dagegen 'ne ganz andere Hausnummer, wohl gemerkt, nur meine Erfahrung!


----------



## Deleted 329784 (27. Oktober 2017)

Sehr interessantes Thema. Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch - und kann Dir somit auch nicht weiterhelfen ;-)

Was mich wundert ist, dass die Polster ja eigentlich total am falschen Platz sind. Das sind ja eigentlich eher Pobackenwärmer und keine Sitzknochenpolster. Komischerweise ist das aber bei allen meinen Hosen so und ich frage mich schon ob ich falsch sitze oder den Zweck der Hosen nicht verstehe ... vielleicht muss man die andersherum anziehen   Oder wenn ich mit den Füßen lenke und mit den Händen kurbel ... dann könnt's hinkommen ... ^^

Ich kann die Hose aber auch nicht anders anziehen, sodass die Polster weiter vor kommen, weil der Stoff drumherum ja den Sitz vorgibt wenn ich die Hose richtig hochziehe.


----------



## Rennschnegge (27. Oktober 2017)

Cool, genau das Problem habe ich auch  Ich habe immer eine Menge Polster auf dem Hintern statt auf dem Sattel und die Sitzknochen sind immer genau auf den Raendern der Polster ...
Ich habe leider keine Loesung.... weder Assos, noch Specialized, noch Gore, noch Pearl Izumi.... 
Ich dachte schon ich bin zu bloede 
Da bei Assos die Raender schoen weich sind komme ich damit noch am Besten klar... in Verbindung mit sqlab activ..
Seitdem habe ich nichtmehr alles gruen und blau auch nach 120 km...


----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Aber es ist schon so von den Herstellern gedacht, dass man sich mit seinen Sitzknochen irgendwo in dem Grünen Bereich bewegt und nicht auf den Nähten?


----------



## Deleted 329784 (27. Oktober 2017)

Also ich fahre gleich mal ins Sportgeschäft und schau ob es auch Hosen gibt, die das Polster an der richtigen Stelle haben.
Plan B wäre, einfach mal auszuprobieren ohne "Windel" zu fahren. Das habe ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch nie länger als 1 Stunde gemacht.


----------



## Tom33 (27. Oktober 2017)

du brauchst breite Polster... bietet nicht Endura 3 verschiedene Größen an? Wobei ich von der 260SL enttäuscht bin... für lange Fahrten beworben und nach 2 Stunden tut mir der Arsch weh.

Wollte dir die Vaude Innenhose empfehlen, die sitzt perfekt, aber leider hast Du die schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Leider habe ich keine Geschäfte in der Nähe, die eine gute Klamottenauswahl haben, schon gar keine Innenhosen..


----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Wollte dir die Vaude Innenhose empfehlen, die sitzt perfekt, aber leider hast Du die schon ausgeschlossen.


in der Innerpants III saß ich leider genau in dem Roten Breich, was ich reingemalt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (27. Oktober 2017)

bestell dir doch einfach mal einen Schwung zur Auswahl... was anderes bleibt einem doch gar nicht mehr übrig, denn im Ladenlokal liegt doch kaum noch was vorrätig.


----------



## Rennschnegge (27. Oktober 2017)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Also ich fahre gleich mal ins Sportgeschäft und schau ob es auch Hosen gibt, die das Polster an der richtigen Stelle haben.
> Plan B wäre, einfach mal auszuprobieren ohne "Windel" zu fahren. Das habe ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch nie länger als 1 Stunde gemacht.


 
Die Hosen ohne Polster haben doch zumeist eine Naht von hinten nach vorne... stelle ich mir auch nicht besonders angenehm vor 

Ja, von Endura gibt es Hosen mit unterschiedlichen Polsterbreiten... die habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Wie geschrieben ich habe nun eine Kombi Sattel/Hose gefunden die fuer mich funktioniert... dass es ohne Schmerzen gehen soll habe ich fuer mich ad acta gelegt 
Ich habe ein ganzes Sattel/Hosenlager zu Hause 

Die als Innenhosen deklarierten engen Radelhosen habe ich alle rausgeschmissen... die gingen auch nur im Ansatz nicht. Ich denke um Kosten zu sparen packt man in die Mtb Hosen guenstige Innenhosen rein...ich nehme reine Rennradhosen... und ziehe die halt unter mtb Hosen..


----------



## Deleted 329784 (27. Oktober 2017)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Also ich fahre gleich mal ins Sportgeschäft und schau ob es auch Hosen gibt, die das Polster an der richtigen Stelle haben.
> Plan B wäre, einfach mal auszuprobieren ohne "Windel" zu fahren. Das habe ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch nie länger als 1 Stunde gemacht.



Also, kannst' vergessen. Die Polster sind alle gleich. Für ganz aufrechte Sitzpositionen mag es gehen, aber sobald man sich vorlehnt, sitzt man wieder an der falschen Stelle.

Die Auswahl im Laden war nicht groß, weil grad alles weggeräumt wurde um Platz für's Wintergeschäft zu schaffen. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass andere Modelle besser gepasst hätten. Dafür müsste das Polster satte 5 bis 10 cm weiter vorgehen.

Trotzdem versteh ich es immer noch nicht so ganz. Es kann nicht daran liegen, dass wir falsche Hintern haben. Ich nehme einfach mal das Bild von der oben verlinkten Hose als Beispiel. Das "Hauptsitzpolster" dürfte dort sein, wo der grüne Strich ist, wenn ich die Ausbeulung richtig deute. Sobald sich der Mensch jetzt hinsetzt und vorlehnt zum Lenker, sind die Polster doch auch viel zu weit hinten, oder?


----------



## Rennschnegge (27. Oktober 2017)

@Igelrad sehe ich genau so wie Du...habe ich mir schon oft Gedanken drueber gemacht und gedacht ich waere die Einzige 
Hose nach vorne ziehen damit Sitzpolster da ist wo es hingehört funzt nicht...
Wir brauchen einfach kuerzere Polster (das breite Teil weiter vorne) und nicht breitere... Tonyvercetty hat es genau richtig aufgezeichnet wie es auch bei mir ist... das Teil wo ich drauf sitzen sollte waermt meine Pobacken


----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe schon überlegt mir irgendwas aus der Damenabteilung zu bestellen. Die Polster von Löffler gehen schon mal in die Richtige Richtung, bisschen breiter und etwas kürzer..


----------



## Rennschnegge (27. Oktober 2017)

@Tonyvercetty ich bin ein Maedel... gleicher Mist  ich komme nur klar mit Hosen, shit egal ob Frauen oder Maenner... wenn die Kanten/Naehte der Kanten weich sind  ich sitze ueberall und immer auf den Kanten rum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (28. Oktober 2017)

Vom selbst Nähen und noch mehr vom selbst Konstruieren der Schnitte, weiss ich der Hinterhosenausstich (das ist die "Kurve" der Naht vom Schritt zum Rücken hoch) ist unglaublich problematisch und da kann 1cm mehr oder weniger schon zwischen super Sitz und totaler Mist entscheiden. Btw. damit meine ich nicht mal die Gesamtlänge, die ist immer gleich, sondern wie die Kurve verläuft.

Ich habe bei "Radhosen" das Gefühl, dass die Position des Polster sehr stark von dem Stil des Polsters abhängt. Also eine Gonso (oder div. andere Marke hier einsetzen) Hose, die eher für das Unterziehen gedacht ist, hat das Polster sehr viel weiter hinten sitzen, als eine Rennradhose. Auch bei vielen Kombihosen ist das Poister vielfach sehr weit hinten, im Vergleich zu Sporthosen.

Konkrete Empfehlung, die hier noch nicht genannt wurde: 
Ich habe seit dem Frühjahr eine everve tech und da ist mir das Polster schon fast grenzwertig weit vorne. Längste Tagesetappe war 195km (allerdings eher Strasse, Schotter) und ich habe sie auch auf meiner 3 Wochen Sommertour fast täglich getragen (ich hatte schon mal Hosen die einfach deutlich längere Pausen zum Erholen des Polsters brauchten). Das Polster ist schon recht dick, aber noch entscheidender finde ich dabei die Härte bzw. die div. Zonen, die das Polster dort hat. Lieber etwas schmaler und fester bringt IMHO mehr, als ein super fluffiges Polster, dass aber nach einer Stunde einfach platt gesessen ist.

Wer dann noch Probleme hat, kann sich ja mal die everve me


> Die me ist die erste Radhose mit individuell konfigurierbaren Polsterkernen …



Btw. ich habe 2-3 mal mit everve Kontakt gehabt / telefoniert und fand sie super hilfsbereit.


----------



## Rennschnegge (28. Oktober 2017)

@HaegarHH  das wuerde erklaeren weshalb ich mit Innenhosen garnicht klarkomme und immer Rennradhosen trage ... 

Die everve schau ich mir mal an 
Damenhose ausverkauft  aber schoene Sachen auf der Webside.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2017)

schau dir mal die hosen von giordana an...


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. November 2017)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Eine Giordana habe ich auch. Das ist noch eine meiner besseren Hosen, aber ich muss sie locker hängen lassen. Wenn sie ein bisschen hochrutscht, sitze ich auch wieder auf dem Rand. Bei Sugoi das gleiche Spiel. Kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass der 611 Ergowave eine sehr flache Form hat, womit sich die auf-dem-Rand-sitz-Problematik noch verstärkt. Der alte 611 war besser. Ich wechsel vielleicht wieder. Die Innenhosen von Craft gehen im Neuzustand ganz gut. Bei denen ist das Polster aber eh schon dünn. Nach ein paar hundert Kilometern, hat es dann kaum noch dämpfende Wirkung. Ein Freund von mir hat Pearl Izumi. Da sitzt das Polster fast zu weit vorne. Vielleicht sollte ich es mal damit probieren. Vor einigen Jahren war ich allerdings qualitativ etwas entäuscht von Pearl. Ich hatte auch schon meine Hoffnung auf die Innenhose von Assos gesetzt. Aber wenn ihr sagt, die ist kaum besser, kann ich mir das Geld sparen.


----------



## Sven12345 (10. November 2017)

Habt ihr schon mal probiert, die Innenhose einfach vorne hochzuhiehen,
und hinten runterzuziehen (Stichwort: Maurer-Dekolletee)

Ich habe selbiges Problem. 
Eine Innenhose von Endura (Modell hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf) hat mir ganz gut gepasst.
Aber ich muss die Hosen auch zu Fahrtbeginn zurecht zupfen.
Also wenn ich nach vorne gebeugt am Rad sitze, die Hose vorne hoch und hinten runter ziehen.


----------



## Lisma (10. November 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal probiert, die Innenhose einfach vorne hochzuhiehen,
> und hinten runterzuziehen (Stichwort: Maurer-Dekolletee)


----------



## Tony- (10. November 2017)

Ich glaube in meinem Fall will das keiner sehen..


----------



## Deleted 329784 (2. Mai 2018)

So, nach dem Motto "Viel hilft viel." habe ich viel Geld investiert, und zwar in diese Innenhose von Assos:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/assos-h.rallyboxer_s7-protektor-innenhose-mit-polster-533513

Und das war es wert. Die Polster sind weiter vorne und sitzen bei mir jetzt immer zwischen Sattel und Sitzknochen, ohne permanentes zurechtzupfen. Und am Rand steht nichts über, was zwischen Bein und Sattel reibt oder Falten bildet. Jetzt fühlt sich mein Hintern auch nach 5-6 Std. noch gut an und es gibt keine "Folgeschäden" mehr. Die Hose funktioniert auf dem XC-Hardtail und auf dem Allmountain-Fully sehr gut. Auf dem Gravel-Bike auch noch ganz OK. Werde mir bei Gelegenheit noch eine zweit besorgen. KAUFEMPFEHLUNG

Empfehlenswert sind auch die Bibshorts von Assos. Habe diese hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ining_bibshort-traegerhose-mit-polster-712229

Die Bibshort funktioniert auf dem Gravel-Bike ganz gut, ist auf den Mountainbikes aber eher mäßig. Grundsätzlich sitzen die Polster ebenfalls sehr gut, allerdings kommt es gerade auf dem Mountainbike, dadurch das der Oberkörper hier öfter aktiv arbeitet, recht schnell zum "A**** frisst Hose" Effekt und die Polster rutschen wieder zu weit nach hinten/oben. Die Träger lassen sich leider nicht verstellen; hoffe dass sie noch etwas ausleiern. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass kleinere / stämmigere Menschen da weniger Probleme haben als große / schlanke Menschen.

(beide jeweils ca. 350 km getestet)


----------

